# Von Franco "Stoned Hoods & Crooks" Willy's drag car.....



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes I built three of these at the same time, I'm a glutton for punishment! I shot these in House of Kolor's Tangelo Orange Pearl topped with some Kosmic Kleer with rainbow flake in the mix. Two went to clients, and one went to my old buddy Von Franco himself for his personal collection. These are really fun kits to build!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

can never have too many Willys


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

cool. nice that you're doing them for a job..


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice Trio!


----------

